# Wie kann ich bei Borderlands Hosten



## pille7520 (3. September 2010)

Guten tag ich und 2 andere Koleggen haben uns das spiel Borderlands gekauft 
als wir veruschten zusammen zu spiel stand verbindung zum host nicht möglich obwohl unser
 host alle die ports geöffnet hatten wie bräuchten dringend und schnell hilfe bidde 

Lg Pille


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Sehr wahrscheinlich nur TCP.

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/FRITZ/WLAN7113/Borderlands.htm


----------



## pille7520 (3. September 2010)

und diesen ucd oda so auch


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Er soll mal bei Portforward.com seinen Router und das Spiel raussuchen und dann nochmal freigeben. Wenn eine Windows Firewall oder sonstiges an ist muß man dort ebenfalls freigeben. Bei der Fritzbox wäre es Wayne, dort ist schon ne FW drin.


----------



## pille7520 (3. September 2010)

wir finden sein router nicht er hat en vodafon easy box


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

Er soll mal die Firewall ausschalten falls er eine anhat bzw. Borderlands freigeben. Ansonsten benutzt doch einfach Hamachi.


----------



## pille7520 (3. September 2010)

hamachi verweigert mir den zugriff zum einloggen


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

O_o


----------



## pille7520 (3. September 2010)

immernoch stht die frage offen warum es nicht geht jemand hat uns schon geholfen bitten um hilfe


----------



## Perkone (4. September 2010)

Hamachi ist auch Müll. Klopps runter und installier dir Tunngle für solche Zwecke. Mein Bruder, Ich und n Freund hatten mit Borderlands genau die gleichen Probleme. Dann haben wa n paar Ports freigegebn und hamachi zuletzt runtergekloppt, weils nur Probleme gab. Dann haben wa Tunngle installiert und seit dem könn wa alle Games ohne Fehler usw zocken (Sins of a Solar) zB.


----------

